# How to replace hotplug and coldpulg?

## Dippmopser

Hello everyone,

I just installe gentoo for the first time using the genkernel option.

After rebooting I have no access to the internet.

Certain posts around the web point out, that if genkernel is used hotplug and coldplug should be emerged thereafter, since they are used by the kernel generated with genkernel.

However, there are no ebuilds to satisfy "hotplug" or "coldplug" respectivly.

Could someone be so kind, to point out, what to emerge instead to get my eth0 running?

----------

## Hu

We need to know whether your problem is lack of support for the NIC or a configuration problem.  Please post the output of lspci -k ; ifconfig -a ; rc-update show -v, as run on the installed system.  You can redirect the output to a file, then boot back into the live environment to post the file.

----------

## Ant P.

Hotplug and coldplug have been obsolete for almost a decade.

Your problem is most likely that eth0 got renamed to some unpredictable name. You need to figure out what it's called now (using «ifconfig -a» or «ip link show») and adjust your config files to match.

----------

## Dippmopser

At the danger of sounding stupid: How am I supposed to post a file from the live environment, without a browser or something else? I ran the gentoo minimal install, so all I have there is a command prompt and a working ethernet.

EDIT:

I am now trying to install the Xserver and KDE from the chrooted environment thereafter I hope I can access a browser and post the file.

----------

## broken_chaos

 *Dippmopser wrote:*   

> How am I supposed to post a file from the live environment, without a browser or something else?

 

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste --help
```

Trying to install and run X from a chroot doesn't always work out very well. Checking what Ant P. said after booting is your best first option -- the naming scheme for ethernet devices changed in a non-obvious way recently, for which the documentation is still not really there.

----------

## Dippmopser

Yes I just noticed, it tells, that it cannot find any screens .....

...so to Ant Ps suggestion:

ifconfig -a tells me that my ethernetcard no is named "enp0s7".

What is the purpose of this?

And more importantly, what must I do now?

EDIT:

I tried changing the entry in /etc/conf.d/net from "eth0" to "enp0s7" ... that did not help

EDIT2:

Just to let you know, the problem is solved:

The following Thread has the answer:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7280064.html

----------

